# Chester Traditional Shoot



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I just got back from the 25th annual Chester traditional shoot. What a great shoot that was. 40 target 3d range with a full sized buffalo and a raptor target. Night shoot, aerial shoots with flu flus, shooting ping pong balls, that were suspended on a column of air. Lots of fun, lots of recurves and longbows, lots of wooden arrows and back quivers. They really put on a great shoot. If you are a traditional shooter, it's one of those you should not miss.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have not been able to make Chester for the last couple of years due to work and other things. I sure do miss it. Lots of great people and lots of fun. I thought that it was more in the summer time.


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

I loved it !!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

My son and I were there Saturday Morning, wish we could have stayed longer. It was a great course, even though I really sucked on the last 10 or 12 targets.......


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

bountyhunter,

How bout that buffalo and the raptor target?? That was fun.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Raptor wasn't too bad but the cross wind on the buffalo made it tough. I'll take my 5 points on that buffalo shot any day....LOL


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Roger that on the 5 points. Sat morning with my recurve shooting wooden arrows I got my 5 with a very low, just barely leg shot. That afternoon shooting same bow with aluminum, I got a very high, ruined the hump meat 5. Sunday am, shooting my selfbow (John Strunk soled yew wood- rattlesnake skin backing), I got a solid zero with a 15 yard short- dirt shot. My kid, with my recurve shot an almost 10 that day.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I only had time for one round Saturday morning with my longbow and wood. If I could have repeated my 163 on the first 20 on the second 20 I'd been in the running. It all started to fall apart on the first beaver, and from that point on the only shot I was proud of was the butt shot on the buffalo. I'll just say I didn't break 100 on the back 20.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

bountyhunter said:


> I only had time for one round Saturday morning with my longbow and wood. If I could have repeated my 163 on the first 20 on the second 20 I'd been in the running. It all started to fall apart on the first beaver, and from that point on the only shot I was proud of was the butt shot on the buffalo. I'll just say I didn't break 100 on the back 20.


Wow. 163 on the front 20. You were smoking. In my first round with recurve/wood, I zeroed 2 of the first 3 tagets- complete stooge. Still managed a respectable 299. Then that afternoon with aluminum, dropped to 276. Next day with the self bow only 218- zeroed many many targets.

Still a great shoot. I've been to the Colorado traditional shoot before- 900 shooters- all recurves/longbows with 3 30 target 3d ranges. But the neat thing is there is no competition. Only shoot for fun, and is it fun. Actually the only competition is making homemade 3d's- complete with real fur, etc. I shot a rocky mtn goat and a muskox, that to this day, I still think were real. Lots of aerials and fun shoots.


----------

